# This Painting forum is nothing but a jack of all trades joke



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

The vast majority of the posters here post as if painting is their trade. Not remodeling, not roofing, not handyman, not plumber, not carpenter, not electrician, not jack of all trades. 

Read back the types that post here. How many actually are soley in the painting trade? About 10% Ridiculous.

Do you see painters going to your trade specific forum and post about paints or the painting trade? Huh?

I guess you're all painters because you can pick up a brush.

This *"painting trade" *forum has become so diluted with non painting contractors, it's getting absurd.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Caslon said:


> The vast majority of the posters here post as if painting is their trade. Not remodeling, not roofing, not handyman, not plumber, not carpenter, not electrician, not jack of all trades.
> 
> Read back the types that post here. How many actually are soley in the painting trade? About 10% Ridiculous.
> 
> ...




Sounds about right, since it's not rocket science, and just about anyone can paint, even preschoolers learn to paint...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

What painting forum? PaintersTalk?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Are you really crying cause others are contributing and not a full time "painter"? 

Did you happen to think that maybe some started in painting or were full time painters at one point in their careers? Am I no longer able to talk to drywall guys because I no longer am a full time drywall man? Even though it is my first trade and I did it solely for years.

Everyone has something to offer at one time or another no matter their respective trade. Come off it man....


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Are you really crying cause others are contributing and not a full time "painter"?
> 
> Did you happen to think that maybe some started in painting or were full time painters at one point in their careers? Am I no longer able to talk to drywall guys because I no longer am a full time drywall man? Even though it is my first trade and I did it solely for years.
> 
> Everyone has something to offer at one time or another no matter their respective trade. Come off it man....


No, it's just getting not worth me hearing so much two cents worth, with everyone picking up a brush being someone from the painting trade. Ya ya...it's a crossover trade. So is my picking up a hammer and referring to myself as a carpenter, handyman, deck installer, etc.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I have no desire to be a full time painter, but I'd be willing to bet I know things about painting & finish work that you don't already know. But it's obvious you have no interest in learning from someone who has the ability to do multiple things well.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

If you want a less diluted forum you'd be better off on painttalk.com.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

They have split off the specialty trades to separate forums in several cases, for just the reasons you mention. Most contractors are generalists, to some degree, so we end up participating in most of the subforums as we have questions or have(or think we have) answers.

BTW, I've read a lot of your responses and you add a lot to the forum so I hope we don't lose you altogether to PaintTalk.com.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

Caslon said:


> This *"painting trade" *forum has become so diluted with non painting contractors, it's getting absurd.



This forum would be the least of my frustrations if I was a painting contractor.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

To paraphrase Ethan, as many times as I have wanted to pop you on the back of the head, I have also used the knowledge you have passed on.

Most of us have not been full time painters, but we do a lot of paintung. I know I only comment when I am pretty sure of my experiences in a certain area of any trade.

I am not a plumber, but I can tell you with a good bit of certainty that Shark Bites don't like the cold.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Caslon said:


> No, it's just getting not worth me hearing so much two cents worth, with everyone picking up a brush being someone from the painting trade. Ya ya...it's a crossover trade. So is my picking up a hammer and referring to myself as a carpenter, handyman, deck installer, etc.


Nothing is stopping you from performing any of those jobs. If you can do them well and make money at them, by all means go ahead. That's why we paint in house. Because I can do it well, make money and control the look and quality of my product.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> To paraphrase Ethan, as many times as I have wanted to pop you on the back of the head, I have also used the knowledge you have passed on.
> 
> Most of us have not been full time painters, but we do a lot of paintung. I know I only comment when I am pretty sure of my experiences in a certain area of any trade.
> 
> I am not a plumber, but I can tell you with a good bit of certainty that Shark Bites don't like the cold.


....offtopic, but sharkbites don't like my friend's well water, either (Bucks County, PA). After 4 years he's replacing them all due to corrosion. I don't know why they used them in the first place.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

So how's this thread working out for ya? :blink:


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

As being one of the few painting trade specific posters I guess I should toss in my 2 cents. 

There is a vast amount of experience and knowledge in this site, I myself have used ideas and product suggestions from posters that are not full time painters. I have been in this trade for over 30 years but still don't know everything and am willing to learn from other's experience.

Personally I think you're being foolish if you think you can't learn a thing or two about your trade from someone who doesn't do that full time to make a living.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds like caslon's trolling for a fight hehe...

Maybe because painttalk is almost dead now he wants some action over here?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Just because I have remodeling as my trade? I started as a painter almost 40 years ago.

So I assume you being a painter you don't know jack **** about anything else?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

If it hurts, stop doing it. There's nothing to prevent you from talking to your fellow dedicated painters over on painttalk.com, and coming over here to help answer the many painting-related questions that are relevant to remodelers and other generalists. Doesn't seem like such a big deal to me.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Caslon,

I am probably around A LOT MORE painting contractors than any painter on this forum. I see how they do things daily. They are in turn around a lot more carpenters than most on this forum (except me of course!). I learn every day from other members of this forum every day. You take what you can get. It's up to you to filter through the info. You don't have to agree with every poster. If you thing someone is a perennial douche, don't read his posts. 

I would just say it would benefit you to be more open minded.

Joe


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is directed toward product choice, spray vs roll, brush technique, systems, or what. Maybe all of it?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Railman said:


> Caslon,
> 
> I am probably around A LOT MORE painting contractors than any painter on this forum. I see how they do things daily. They are in turn around a lot more carpenters than most on this forum (except me of course!). I learn every day from other members of this forum every day. You take what you can get. It's up to you to filter through the info. You don't have to agree with every poster. If you thing someone is a perennial douche, don't read his posts.
> 
> ...


I will never ever stay or work with closed minded people. They're the same that learned things a certain way, and that was it. If you try showing them faster and better, "thats stupid". There are several closed minded people people here. I don't think Caslon is closed minded from reading some of his other responses. He may be perturbed by other closed minded people who will rattle on and on. I know I've given advice that I knew was 100% right when others have come on to say it was wrong , being something I had done hundreds of times. 

Then again, maybe he's had a few whiskey drinks!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Laying on 1/4" of mud and sanding it down can look good in the end, but it's not professional.


It actually is. It's a whole strategy to avoid having to use skilled craftsmen for drywall and still get a decent finished product.

Not exactly highly skilled and as much finesse as a puppy with 3 pekers, but it's definitely a professional approach. I don't do it...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CompleteW&D said:


> I can remember him making me repaint a ceiling three times because I left faint roller marks. Of course, that was because he insisted on using semi-gloss on the darned things. :blink:


There aren't supposed to be ANY roller marks.:laughing:


----------



## gates559 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just because someone doesn't do something for a living, doesn't make them less knowledgeable.
A building inspector is a prime example. Usually some guy that Cant do or never made it on his own, but hes still very knowledgeable.

Sometimes guys say to me " I have been doing it for thirty years" and I say "well you been doing it wrong for thirty years!" Experience doesnt always mean they know what their doing or they produce quality.

Learning and knowing proper techniques is easy for anyone who has an interest in something, but knowing and actually being skilled, are two separate things.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

My main profession is Painting... but I also do roofing, flooring, and tiles.

So I think its unjustly to say that a flooring guy doesn't know anything about painting and etc...


... Not everybody is restricted to just one trade.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

TylerThePainter said:


> ... Not everybody is restricted to just one trade.


So you are saying that some of us are smiled enough that we can do more than one trade well, but most painters aren't skilled enough to do more than one trade.

Wow, that was rude.

Where's my facetious smilie when I need it.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> So you are saying that some of us are smiled enough that we can do more than one trade well, but most painters aren't skilled enough to do more than one trade.
> 
> Wow, that was rude.
> 
> Where's my facetious smilie when I need it.


I think you misunderstood what I said. Im saying Painters can do other trades. And other tradesmen can also do painting.

Some people have skill in many different trades.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TylerThePainter said:


> I think you misunderstood what I said. Im saying Painters can do other trades. And other tradesmen can also do painting.
> 
> Some people have skill in many different trades.



He was joking, made a tongue in cheek comment. 

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Where's my facetious smilie when I need it.


:biggrin:


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> He was joking, made a tongue in cheek comment.
> 
> Tom


Lol... well that went over my head... :whistling



:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

VinylHanger said:


> So you are saying that some of us are smiled enough that we can do more than one trade well, but most painters aren't skilled enough to do more than one trade.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't think the forum organization is designed to segregate tradesmen like you're hoping. I think it's a means to keep a huge amount of information and conversation organized. 

The idea that only a full time painter is qualified to answer or ask paint questions is fully laughable. "Full time" isn't an indicator of skill or knowledge.

What if a painter had to replace a three foot section of baseboard and wanted to ask a question about coping technique? Should the carpenters throw a fit and tell him to go get his own forum?

And there is a remodeling sub-forum already.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Caslon, I do see what you are saying. Some guys here have no business picking up a paint brush. But you need to roll with the punches.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Caslon said:


> I have to dabble in the drywall trade doing patching as a part of my painting trade, but I don't consider myself a drywaller, with all that that trade ensues. Therefore, I don't hang in the drywalling forum like I know every in and out of that trade.


Well, if you had the answer or some input to a drywalling question, I don't think the drywall guys are going to try and drive you out of the drywall forum. Because, it's the drywall forum not the drywaller forum, just like this is the painting forum not the painters forum. See the difference? Both are subsections of contractor talk where all professional contractors are welcome in any section. Paint talk is the pro painter specific forum, this isn't.



> Some of you invite yourself into the painting trade like it was your main source of income. A roofer just chimed in to this painting forum about how he does painting. I don't do that at his roofing form. Jeesh. Every little bit helps? ORLY? I've done some roofing before. So???


Once again, the same stuff I posted above is relative to this. Please tell us where it states that to participate in this section your main source of income has to be derived from painting? What if it's 30% of income? 49%? 25%? What's the threshold? If you do roofing and siding and 75% of your business is siding, I guess you shouldn't be posting about roofing, right? 



> Some are registering on these forums with non other than having registered, then asking how much to charge to paint a house. Thankfully, those posts are locked.


As they should be since it is a violation of the forum rules




> I don't post a lot, but from here on, I'm not going to post or post reply to every yahoo post about painting. If under your nick, you register as painting as your sole trade here on the PAINTING FORUM, I will reply, not as a know it all painting contractor, but offering what I can. After all...this isn't a DIY forum, which lately seems like it.


So one line guy (you) gets to decide who is worthy to post here and who isn't? It's not anyone else's fault your trade is probably the one with lowest barrier to entry and highest crossover rate. Maybe you should have been a surgeon 



> I'm more interested with post topics from those of you who make their living EXCLUSIVELY from painting. Not roofing, not decking, not electrical, not plumbing, not general contracting. You each have a separate forum for those.


Once again, it doesn't work like that here. You're one guy, you don't make the rules. Many professional contractors perform a variety of trades, especially Builders, GCs and remodelers. I'm sure there are companies out there that do way more painting volume than you and painting isn't even their main source of income. 




> PS. I wouldn't mind separate forums being newly created for Handyman, Remodlers.


Once again, basic English should clue you in on how the forums are labeled. They aren't "Painters," "Carpenters," or "Plumbers" forums, they are "Painting," "Carpentry" and "Plumbing" forums. Out of all the people who post on all these forums, the percentage of people making complaints like yours is very low. The conclusion that can be drawn from this is that it's more of a "you" problem than anything else.

Time for a reality check. You apply paint for a living. Some of us nail wood together and apply paint. Others may build decks and apply paint. Some may string wires or glue pipes together and apply paint. No one here is putting people into outer space or developing the cure for cancer.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

If you've never learned something from another craftsman that you've applied to your specific trade then you're either narrow-minded or have a learning disorder.

I agree with Eric that none of the sub-forums on here are strictly trade specific. If that's something you're looking for there's plenty of places for that out there. As an example, if you were to go over to drywall talk you would get a completely different reception to the same questions asked here as over there by some of the same people. Just because that's a solely drywall related forum.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

mnld said:


> If you've never learned something from another craftsman that you've applied to your specific trade then you're either narrow-minded or have a learning disorder.


Which pretty much says this is a place for DIY'ers. Got it.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

EricBrancard said:


> Well, if you had the answer or some input to a drywalling question, I don't think the drywall guys are going to try and drive you out of the drywall forum. Because, it's the drywall forum not the drywaller forum, just like this is the painting forum not the painters forum. See the difference? Both are subsections of contractor talk where all professional contractors are welcome in any section. Paint talk is the pro painter specific forum, this isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm making an observation. Defend me.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Your post should have been "This Contractor Talk Forum is nothing but a jack of all trades joke" because what you're complaining about happens in every section.

Unfortunately we have tradesman that shouldn't be in the trades at all, contractors that are nothing more than advanced DIY'ers.

I do remodeling but did painting exclusively for a living for 25 plus years. As a painter I did both drywall and carpentry.

You know what my first and I believe my only thread ever started was? A freakin question about siding a soffit! I don't advertise as doing siding but I've done it. In this case I needed some tips on installing soffit when the fascia was already done.

So while I see your point, there are tradesman on here that have expert knowledge about more than just one trade. Plenty are "jack of all trades" they may be a master at some or none but I'll take knowledge from anyone because there's always something to learn.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

avenge said:


> Unfortunately we have tradesman that shouldn't be in the trades at all, contractors that are nothing more than advanced DIY'ers.


To that point there are plenty out there making a very good living with either a brush and roller or a saw and hammer that I wouldn't want within 500' of any of my projects. And there are actual DIYers out there that are more talented in their hobby than others who do it professionally. 

Per Caslon's standards the only thing that matters is if one makes a living only in a single trade. Quality of work was never mentioned.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My favorite painting gimmick
http://www.amazon.com/Dripless-Multi-Bucket-Liners-Gallon/dp/B0067NL57Q


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Oddly enough, I get a lot of unsolicited electrical advice from carpenters and drywallers. It doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Caslon said:


> I'm thinking of changing my profile description to one more cool sounding like yours.
> 
> "Executor of special operations".
> 
> I swear, I almost hear James Bond 007 type music in the backround when reading your profile description.


Mission "Impossible" is probably more accurate. :laughing:

Long line of stories behind that tag line :whistling


----------



## Louisville (Sep 29, 2015)

New here! I'm a full time painter! 15 years working for others, now attempting going out on my own, which i'm finding out is harder than I thought. Any tips on finding the projects?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Louisville said:


> New here! I'm a full time painter! 15 years working for others, now attempting going out on my own, which i'm finding out is harder than I thought. Any tips on finding the projects?


whenever your cutting in close one eye, it always helps.


----------



## Louisville (Sep 29, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> whenever your cutting in close one eye, it always helps.




lol, funny.

Seriously though, I've looked at a few smaller jobs the past week, and people are wanting high quality work for pretty much nothing. I don't see how anyone makes money around here.

One job was a time and material job - told them $25.00 per hour, pretty much thought i was retarded. lol:clap:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Ah, painting. The meth addicted whore of contracting. Feels good for sixteen hours, then you wake up sleeping in a van next to your teeth.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Louisville said:


> One job was a time and material job - told them $25.00 per hour, pretty much thought i was retarded. lol:clap:


If I could find one around here for $25 that could put most of the paint on the wall, I wouldn't paint.

Glad you're on board!


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

"As a carpenter, I will do my best. Caulk and paint will fix the rest"

Painters make builders & remodelers look good. That's why we drag 'em to the bar with us - so they can hook up with the ugly girl the good looking ones always bring.:whistling


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> "As a carpenter, I will do my best. Caulk and paint will fix the rest"
> 
> Painters make builders & remodelers look good. That's why we drag 'em to the bar with us - so they can hook up with the ugly girl the good looking ones always bring.:whistling


Ya but the ugly ones always say yes and you can fix ugly with more alcohol.:thumbup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

avenge said:


> Ya but the ugly ones always say yes and you can fix ugly with more alcohol.


I dunno about that. No matter how much I drink, I still ain't no prize.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

....


----------



## Nevadass (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry I am also novice at painting owned several graco sprayers shot maybe 1000 gallons of material. I am still not painter


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

What the hell did we do over at Painttalk to hiss everybody off enough that you want to send him over there.


----------



## Calldjr (Nov 4, 2015)

I am a full time painter, it's What I love to do. and as contractors we should all know you can't stop learning, there's a reason doctor's go to conferences, things change and so do products. But I may know more about spraying then an old school purist ya know?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I stopped learning about painting. It was a good decision.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

After a few jobs, is there anything else to learn. Dip roller, roll, repeat.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I'd like to learn how to roll out a ceiling without roller tracks flashing. Even most of the painters I sub that out to seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> After a few jobs, is there anything else to learn. Dip roller, roll, repeat.


Unless you're nothing but an apartment painter there's a lot to learn as evident from the post below.



Lettusbee said:


> I'd like to learn how to roll out a ceiling without roller tracks flashing. Even most of the painters I sub that out to seem to have a problem with it.


This could be caused by several issues. On a ceiling you should use a true flat, cheap paint, condition of substrate, existing paint, application method.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Apr 20, 2014)

Lettusbee said:


> I'd like to learn how to roll out a ceiling without roller tracks flashing. Even most of the painters I sub that out to seem to have a problem with it.



Make all the finish roller strokes going in the same direction with the cage oriented the same way. Because of the weave a roller nap makes a slightly different texture rolling one way, as opposed to the other. Keep the texture of the stipple the same and flashing problems are greatly reduced. 

The other factors mentioned are important too, but finish rolling in one direction seems to be the biggest factor in terms of application.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> I'd like to learn how to roll out a ceiling without roller tracks flashing. Even most of the painters I sub that out to seem to have a problem with it.


If you're talking about the tracks from the edges of the roller and not being able to roll them back out, some of the ceiling paints won't handle going over a porous paint that sucks the water etc out. A few options:

Seal it first
Switch paints
Taper your roller edges a little more
Lighter touch on roller pressure


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Metro M & L said:


> Ah, painting. The meth addicted whore of contracting. Feels good for sixteen hours, then you wake up sleeping in a van next to your teeth.



Just saw this, hahaha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

